# brake pad sensor!



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

hey guys...so i got my fsd's installed the other day and my brake pad sensor went off. we unplugged and plugged it back but the light won't go off. the previous shop that installed my nuespeed springs broke the sensor, so the clip is off. there is nothing but the 2 pins. does anyone know how to fix this?







tia
edit: i put pics up of the sensors. anyone have any idea?
the sensor taped because a shop took the clip off.








the connector unplugged








the connector without the plastic clip








the brake pad connector


















_Modified by fune8oi at 9:02 PM 8-1-2007_


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

pics?


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

hmm..i don't have any pics right now...and the last shop helped me tape everything up so no water touches it. so i don't even know if pics will help. It is the wire next to the brake dust plates. on the driver side.
anyone have any idea?


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

how does neuspeed spring break the sensor?
they must of put it in wrong.
you cant buy replacement sensor wire?
is it attached to the brake pad?


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

no idea how the broke it...but the wire isn't torn or anything...the wire goes from the brake pads..through the wheel well into the engine bay..and then no idea where it connects to.


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

so what is broke?
need pics


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

well...my brake sensor won't turn off. the icon look liks this...(O) and everytime i turn on my car it says...BRAKE PADS! i don't know how to get rid of it. =(


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

no pics of the broken item on the brake.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (tpliquid)*

The piece that is broken, is it attached to the brake pads or the rest of the brake system?
If you replace brake pads, wouldn't the new brake pads come with sensors?
Sorry if this is not too helpful because I'm having a hard time picturing exactly what is broken.


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (A3_yuppie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3_yuppie* »_The piece that is broken, is it attached to the brake pads or the rest of the brake system?
If you replace brake pads, wouldn't the new brake pads come with sensors?
Sorry if this is not too helpful because I'm having a hard time picturing exactly what is broken.

werd up, pictures would be best we can actually see what is broken instead of words


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

true that...i'll get pics asap. but right now its wrapped in duct tape...so there isn't much to see. but i'll still take pics of it. i really want to get rid of it..its really annoying.


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

pics up! anyone got and idea why my brake pad light is on?


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

did u try plugging them in in reverse?


_Modified by tpliquid at 9:11 PM 8-1-2007_


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

i've tried it all...no part of the wire is really cut or stripped...just the plastic clip is broken off...i don't know why the sensor is going off. its really annoying tho!


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

maybe something broke


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

but it was working fine until we took off then tap...then the damn sensor won't go off. should i take it to the dealer and have the reset it? do you think they'll do that?


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

they might charge you


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

so what should i do? i don't think its the wire....unless the plastic clip has something that the wire needs..


----------



## brillrda38p (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: brake pad sensor! (fune8oi)*

This should help you man, here is what happened to me with my ecs rotors that were intalled 3 weeks ago along with new hawk pads. 
Here is what you do next time you have to work in that area, first of all make sure who ever is doing it knows what their doing (including your self). Personally I had someone install it because I knew something like a brake pad sensor would cause a little headache for me if I messed with the brakes.
The mechanic that installed them was top notch and everything was fine, so we thought. As we were backing the car out of the lift area (keep in mind I did all 3 engine mounts, the forge DV, a CV boot was broken on the left axle and was replaced, and a bunch of minor stuff all in a matter of 3 days because of the CV boot I had to order which had to be next day'd) So when all the crap was done I get this f'in brake pad light on while I start up my car. It turns out there is only one or two sensors that all the brake pads have cables running to. First of all from what I saw, you had to be extremely carefull with the brake pad sensor connector, meaning do not touch it if you have no idea how to take it off becuase it can be damaged (just like yours was). The only problem I had with my sensor luckily was just the metal pin was bent to the side accidentally which tripped the light on the dash. So after quickly taking the left wheel off with a floor jack he just bent it back and it worked like a charm. I know totally different situation but still relavent.
So here is what you have to do, take it to a mechanic that specializes in german cars first of all (german cars are all very similar, anyone with common sense will be able to figure out how to fix it) ,secondly find out what the part is, i'm sure you will be able to order it at your parts department just have your service advisor tell you what part(s) you need to buy to fix it(there is no law that states you have to have them put it on, that would be ubsurd). Oh, and by-the-way thats how I got my CV boot I just went to the parts department, very simple.
And one final thing (i'm talking to anyone who has a VW/Audi if your car has 40,000 miles already do your self a favor and just go but the CV boot kit made for your car so you have one that can be installed right away. especially if you travel on roads with lots of debris, they are extremely flimsy and likely to tear, which means the CV joint can fail eventually costing you much more than some labor and a little $40 dollar part (more or less i forgot the exact price)
Oh, and anyone who has a carbonio intake, throw away the air filter they give you and buy yourself an ITG drop in filter, you will not be sorry, trust me, my ecu is stock and I can catch up to a lot of cars like say mustang GTs, 350Zs, new WRXs (even lightly modded, i'm not kidding), once the car builds momentum it just takes off with that ram air intake and the untra efficient ITG air filter, doesn't that sound like an infomercial? I just had to get that off my chest.
I have lost my mind unfortunatly staying up too late, I hope this has some how helped anyone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







.


_Modified by brillrda38p at 1:17 AM 8-2-2007_


----------



## 200qandA3q (May 1, 2006)

*Re: brake pad sensor! (fune8oi)*

The brake pad has a wire embedded in its bottom millimeter or two of thickness; and this wire completes (i.e., "closes") the sensor circuit (i.e., assures no "warning" light). As pad wears down fairly far--near the end of its life-- that embedded wire becomes worn through so the circuit is suddenly open/broken. The open circuit is what causes the warning light. So even just having the sensor unplugged will give the warning.
To eliminate the light, you must create a short circuit across the pair of exposed pins-- Just to test it, you can do that any way that is convenient, e.g., wrap them tightly together using some fine copper wire. Just inserting them into the pad connector (as in your first pic) should have worked. For a more permanent "fix" just solder the pins together if you feel you can get along with a "dead" pad-sensor circuit. But... if the test doesn't cause the warning light to go out, I would suspect they've stretched and broken one (or both) of the wires near the pins--probably when that connector-yanking "accident" happened. If that's the case you need to do the same short-circuit "fix"; but the point of short-circuiting needs to be at some point higher than any break in the wire(s).

_Modified by 200qandA3q at 11:47 AM 8/2/2007_


_Modified by 200qandA3q at 1:01 PM 8/2/2007_


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: brake pad sensor! (200qandA3q)*


_Quote, originally posted by *200qandA3q* »_The brake pad has a wire embedded in its bottom millimeter or two of thickness; and this wire completes (i.e., "closes") the sensor circuit (i.e., assures no "warning" light). As pad wears down fairly far--near the end of its life-- that embedded wire becomes worn through so the circuit is suddenly open/broken. The open circuit is what causes the warning light. So even just having the sensor unplugged will give the warning.
To eliminate the light, you must create a short circuit across the pair of exposed pins-- Just to test it, you can do that any way that is convenient, e.g., wrap them tightly together using some fine copper wire. Just inserting them into the pad connector (as in your first pic) should have worked. For a more permanent "fix" just solder the pins together if you feel you can get along with a "dead" pad-sensor circuit. But... if the test doesn't cause the warning light to go out, I would suspect they've stretched and broken one (or both) of the wires near the pins--probably when that connector-yanking "accident" happened. If that's the case you need to do the same short-circuit "fix"; but the point of short-circuiting needs to be at some point higher than any break in the wire(s).

_Modified by 200qandA3q at 11:47 AM 8/2/2007_

_Modified by 200qandA3q at 1:01 PM 8/2/2007_

hey 200qanda3q...i've tried connecting the pins together...and the light still does not go out. we even tested the pins to see if there is power..and they do read to have power. so i don't think that the wires are broken. also my brake pads are still in good shape and i only have 10K on my car. this is really annoying. should i just buy a new sensor? would that be to much trouble to install?


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

anyone?


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

installing would require you to take calipar off. i havent changed the pads on this car before so i wouldnt know if you can take out the sensor on the pad or if its part of it.


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

i want to blow my car up now!! its so annoying!! everytime i start my car it goes beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep and the big yellow (O) brake sensor sign comes up! someone save me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (fune8oi)*










who are those 2 black things on the cable?
can u take them off and try plug it in?


----------



## brillrda38p (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: (tpliquid)*

I think they plug into the connector, thats what it looks like to me, don't break your head take your car to a decent mechanic and be done with it.


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

that wire is missing the plastic clip...that clips into the other part that connects to the brake pad. the 2 black things are just rubbers that protect the wires. i took it to a shop already...and we tried everything..no luck. =(


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

i've tried to use vagcom to see if it reads any errors, but everything is perfectly fine. can vagcom detect a bad sensor?


----------



## REVGTI (Nov 14, 2001)

Why dont you just take it to the dealership. Im sure it wont be more than $200 to fix this problem. Stop being a tpliquid (CHEAP)


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

you never knowwwwwwww. but i want to know why its going off...even when the clip was on it was still going off...so yea...before i take it to the dealer i want to know whats wrong.


----------



## REVGTI (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (fune8oi)*

Obviously you are missing the point. The dealership can tell why and most likely solve your problem.
I'll tell you why its going off, because you took it a shop and they took a hammer and pounded on your control arm to remove the strut from housing, they accidently missed and struck your brake pad sensor wire resulting in damage. Then they saw their mistake and tried to electric tape the problem while inadvertently shorting out your brake wear sensor wires.
good luck!


----------



## JCB (Aug 12, 1999)

*Re: (REVGTI)*

What was the fix for this? I might have the same problem.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (JCB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JCB* »_What was the fix for this? I might have the same problem.

x2. I have the same problem, although i was able to rig it w/ zip ties and I'm not receiving a fault.


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

i never knew why. i just took it to the dealer, they told me it was just a bad sensor and replaced it for around 160 i believe? i don't really remember. it was about 10 bucks for the wire they replaced and the rest was labor.


----------



## JCB (Aug 12, 1999)

*Re: (fune8oi)*

Any service receipt? Can you look it up? please, please, please ....


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

i'll try my best. i'm not to good with receipts. lol


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I know the part no. of that broken part is: 1J0 973 802 and costs less then $3.00...but wonder if there's more to it.


----------



## JCB (Aug 12, 1999)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_I know the part no. of that broken part is: 1J0 973 802 and costs less then $3.00...but wonder if there's more to it.

Is that for the plastic housing attached on the car side of the area in question? Or is it the plastic housing connected to the brake pad wires?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (JCB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JCB* »_
Is that for the plastic housing attached on the car side of the area in question? Or is it the plastic housing connected to the brake pad wires?

Its the part that is on the car side, not brake pad.


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

Am I the only one that thinks these brake pad wear sensors are totally unnecessary? It's like the perfect example of "just another thing to break", "another thing to add to the price of things".
Seriously, who really needs this thing? It just serves the people that know little about a vehicle and need an idiot light for everything. I've never needed a light to tell me about brake pads on any other car wearing down; yet buy an Audi (or any other luxury brand really) and you end up paying for stupidness like this not only at purchase but whenever it malfunctions or breaks and whenever you buy brake pads (because I'm sure that "sensor" in the pad or whatever isn't cheap).
I mean there's lots of stuff we don't "need" on a car, sure, but at least most of those things make things easier. This? Seems like it's just a headache!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (Audi'sRevenge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi’sRevenge* »_Am I the only one that thinks these brake pad wear sensors are totally unnecessary? It's like the perfect example of "just another thing to break", "another thing to add to the price of things".
Seriously, who really needs this thing? It just serves the people that know little about a vehicle and need an idiot light for everything. I've never needed a light to tell me about brake pads on any other car wearing down; yet buy an Audi (or any other luxury brand really) and you end up paying for stupidness like this not only at purchase but whenever it malfunctions or breaks and whenever you buy brake pads (because I'm sure that "sensor" in the pad or whatever isn't cheap).
I mean there's lots of stuff we don't "need" on a car, sure, but at least most of those things make things easier. This? Seems like it's just a headache!

Totally agree http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Why do you need the sensors? Its only for that one driver side only anyways. What if any of the other 3 wear out faster, do you wait until only the driver side indicator goes off before replacing








I say just wait until you hear your break squealing, then you have an issue


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_

I say just wait until you hear your break squealing, then you have an issue









x2


----------



## JCB (Aug 12, 1999)

*Re: (terje_77)*

I agree with the last few posts. Sadly, since my car turned 50k and the warranty expired, I had the following problems:
brake sensor light wont turn off.
arm rest broke.
just noticed side bolsters have tiny cracks in (pla)leather.
CV boot just replaced.
Also, when I was in the 40k range I was denied on the window button black finish peeling, and the brake caliper piston rubber boot disintegrating.
But I digress... krazyboi might come through with some old pads and I might go ahead and order the part his listed. I'll keep everyone updated!


----------



## 200qandA3q (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (JCB)*

The aware and knowledegable driver should not need any brake-pad sensor, IMHO. If some careless/ignorant installer broke your connector they ought to pay to fix it. Hence on two accounts it's rather silly to pay the dealer so much $$ to install a new wire. Just have a glance at your front brake pads every few thousand miles and you'll see when they're getting near the end of their usable life. IIRC, Audi's pad wear indicator will alert you when there's about 2 mm of pad remaining.
So if the pad light in the dash display is what's bothering you, then just short across the two wires (the ones that have been exposed by the broken/missing connector) and the pad warning light will go out. The problem of the warning light is NOT that the wires have become shorted together, it's that the connection between the two wires in the sensor cable has been broken. The pad wear indicator works because there's a "shorting wire" embedded in the pad material, and when the pad wears down below that level the wire is cut/broken and the _open circuit _causes the pad warning light in the dash. 
Phil


----------



## JCB (Aug 12, 1999)

*Re: (200qandA3q)*

I bypassed the sensor about a year ago with no problems.
The brake light recently turned on and wont go off despite everything appearing OK.
Roger that on the brake check. The pads get checked before each track event.


----------

